Ask HN: Are Bitbucket and JIRA down? - jacobevelyn
======
AnnoyingSwede
Atlassian status page is a great reference for this..
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/statuspage](https://www.atlassian.com/software/statuspage)
Except, it returns:

Service Unavailable

The service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

~~~
yebyen
That's funny. This one says everything is still fine:

[https://status.bitbucket.org/](https://status.bitbucket.org/)

------
dkonieczek
Yup. Funny how on their status page it shows everything is normal, but the
logo in the header also returns a 500 error.
[https://status.atlassian.com/](https://status.atlassian.com/)

~~~
jacobevelyn
Classic. Also, [https://status.bitbucket.org](https://status.bitbucket.org)
says nothing's wrong as of a minute ago... :/

~~~
random_moonwalk
Even though those response times are off the charts

------
david-giesberg
David from the Atlassian SRE team here. AWS Direct Connect is experiencing an
outage in their US East Region:
[https://status.aws.amazon.com](https://status.aws.amazon.com), which is
causing connectivity issues for most Atlassian products and services. We're
working hard to get everything back up and running. Please check
[http://status.atlassian.com](http://status.atlassian.com) for the latest
updates. We're posting regularly and will continue to provide updates there.

------
codegladiator
Also, github traffic-stats page is also down (for me at least) and their
status page has updates

------
NicoJuicy
And slack, i noticed AWS issues ( EC 2 in Frankfurt & Ireland)

~~~
maxnevermind
Slack is working for me, at least I can complain to everyone that Bitbucket
doesn't work :)

------
anuraj
Looks like - have been out for over couple of hours now

------
jacobevelyn
Interestingly, Slack is working for us (US East).

------
yebyen
We are also noticing that Bitbucket is down.

------
jackrabbit1982
Slack is down too.

